# Finally some hens wen't broody. Look what I got!



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

One bloody chick. It's lovely though, although I can't figure out how a Lavender Pekin and a white Silkie made this.








I have half a dozen Cream Legbar eggs due on the 3rd so there will be more cute pics soon.

PS I can spell 'went' when I'm not tired.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

weird, looks like you got a black chick there

does look like pekin baby, has it got the extra toe thing going on?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> weird, looks like you got a black chick there
> 
> does look like pekin baby, has it got the extra toe thing going on?


It's Father is a white Silkie, I never thought to count the toes. I did consider that it might be from a Dark Brahma bantam egg, but it definitely came from a Pekin egg.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations!

I used to have a cream legbar... one hell of a character!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Just checked and it does have 5 toes. Cute little thing it is, it's Mum's doing a great job so far.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats 

I had a mystery chick last year. Even now fully grown I can't work out who her mum is! She's the tamest hen I've ever had though.


----------

